# ¿me da mi calaverita?



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Halloween boys and girls.



Image credit and linkback.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Halloween is a great holiday. Scary movies and music all the way!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i love halloween, almost as good as my birth day







haha


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

It was fun seeing all the kids in their cool costumes. They were very excited.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

What a great night of watching horror movies


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's that time of year again. Happy Halloween.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This is our pumpkin this year.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

* The Life and Death of a Pumpkin *

http://youtu.be/Q-1aui-wluE

Hmm, video embedding doesn't work. It's fun though.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

¿¿Quieres tu calavera?? Claro por que no...

http://t3.gstatic.co...EKwNii9ThDD8JEQ​
http://t2.gstatic.co...IanF7J3lQC9cs8Q​
_*Estaba el ZDP-189 monitoreando el foro de resorteras, *_
_*cuando de pronto se le aparece la pelona de las ojeras,*_
_*con su mano huesuda le apunto y le dijo "Levantate y Sigueme,"*_
_*sin temblar ZDP-189 saco su excallops y contesto "¡ A ver, Obligame!".*_

ahi esta su calavera señor... Saludos.


----------

